# Text on a pen



## peter1958 (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm asked to make some pens for a neighbour. But there must be a text on it, 40 years jubilee or somethinh like that.
I don't have a laser engraver (yet). o how can i do something like that in combination with wood.
Any ideas?


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 20, 2021)

Take to a trophy shop to get engraved. Use a decal and cover with CA. Or find a friend who will laser them for you.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 20, 2021)

Testors water slide decals always work well for these projects as long as you can get it scaled down enough to fit and still be seen clearly.  Pretty easy to do, just lots of drying time between steps.


----------



## 444 (Feb 21, 2021)

I think the easiest way to do it is with a laser. I'm sure someone near you has one.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Feb 21, 2021)

I use Wood Turningz




__





						Laser Pen Engraving - WoodTurningz
					

WoodTurningz




					www.woodturningz.com


----------

